# best way with vmware



## nORKy (Feb 20, 2014)

HI,

I have a physical server with a mirrored zpool. This server will become a virtual host under a VMWare cluster. What can I do with the FS? Can I move to an zpool with one disk? (Because VMware datastores are FC under EMC VNX, I don't need a software replica.)

Thank you.


----------



## frijsdijk (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't see why not.


----------



## _martin (Feb 24, 2014)

Indeed, you can. Redundancy will be assured by array, consistency by ZFS itself.


----------

